# Weight training for Power/Speed



## Corporal Hicks (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,
I have reached what I consider to the base on which I wish to develop power and speed, I have reached what I consider to be my strength base and now which to develop otherwise.
Having built up quite a bit of mass, I guess I need to turn that 'potential' strength into actual strength?
What kind of reps and weights am I looking at doing? Increasing the speed of the actual exercises to increase power, does that work?
How do I increase both? 
Regards


----------



## Zujitsuka (Sep 24, 2005)

Check out Mike Mahler's site, at www.MikeMahler.com.  He has great articles on how to develop size, brute strength, and power.


----------



## TX_BB (Sep 28, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have reached what I consider to the base on which I wish to develop power and speed, I have reached what I consider to be my strength base and now which to develop otherwise.
> Having built up quite a bit of mass, I guess I need to turn that 'potential' strength into actual strength?



If you are looking for explosive power you probably need to look at plyometrics.

If your looking at using your new strength in the persuit of better martial arts, you need to work technique.

If you looking to persue strength metrics, time for a full time strength program. I'd try negatives first.


Good luck!!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 24, 2005)

What type of resources do you have at your disposal?  What as your training consisted of in the past?  What are some objetive goals that you have in mind?


----------

